# Partage familial



## john_6974 (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour à tous,

J’utilise depuis peu le partage familial avec le nouvel iPhone de ma fille. Jusqu’à présent je recevais les notifications correctement lorsqu’elle souhaite télécharger une application.

Du jour au lendemain je n’ai plus rien reçu malgré re démarrage des deux iPhones. J’ai contacté l’assistance Apple qui m’a fait déconnecter et reconnecter sur les deux téléphones les identifiants.

Ça remarche sauf que maintenant je reçois la demande d’achat par sms et effectivement du téléphone de ma fille on entend bien le son d’un sms envoyé.
L’assistance n’a pas été en mesure de me dire pourquoi!

Est ce que quelqu’un est dans le même cas que moi? Y’a t’il une option pour recevoir en notifs et pas en sms ?

Dernière précision, ma femme et moi utilisons le même compte Apple, mais elle ne reçoit rien non plus sur son téléphone. Pensez vous que cela peut être lié ?


----------



## moderno31 (Lundi à 22:06)

john_6974 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J’utilise depuis peu le partage familial avec le nouvel iPhone de ma fille. Jusqu’à présent je recevais les notifications correctement lorsqu’elle souhaite télécharger une application.
> 
> ...


Hello
iCloud et ses mystères. 
En fait il faut vérifier que tes appareils soient toujours bien compatibles avec iCloud


----------

